# elevated inflammatory markers



## mamacase1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Could someone tell me what icd9 you would use for elevated inflammatory markers?


----------



## boozaarn (Jul 6, 2010)

*lab test?*

I think about 790.1


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for you help.


----------

